# Huge die-out



## Chessiegirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Bah. I know I have been warned about this with Chinese mantids, but it doesn't make it any less despressing. I started out with over 200 nymphs, 4 weeks ago on Thursday. I now have about 35. Most of them are now L2, but there are still quite a few who haven't even molted yet (still in L1). Are those ones going to die if they haven't molted by now?

Should I start separating them into their own spaces, to give them more of a chance? It sucks; I have been feeding them, keeping their large enclosure tidy and have been misting daily. At this rate, I feel like maybe I won't even end up with one adult. Sigh.

Reassurance, anyone? Maybe some tips to help curb some of the deaths?

Thanks

Caitlin


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 4, 2007)

I've experienced the same and it's sad. After 4 weeks, I think the L1s are just going to die. I'd just leave them together so the L2s can eat the L1s. But don't worry, you'll probably find a couple strong ones who just won't die!


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

It happens especially with those. Sounds about typical with the amount you have left. I leave them all together until I only have 10 or so left and that applies to all species. It's a good thing actually because trying to care for hundreds of smal mantids individually is not practical.


----------



## Chessiegirl (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you OGIGA and Rick, at least it is somewhat reassuring to hear that that number is about right. Hopefully I do end up with at least one or two! It sucks to watch the poor little guys just keep dying!

I appreciate the input and advice!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 5, 2007)

I would say that you are spraying them too regularly. Once every 3 days is sufficient. Do they have good ventilation ? This is very important.

Rob.


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2007)

I mist most days during the winter when the air is very dry. I have more problems when I don't.


----------

